# Fn3 Boxcars



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I finally bought one of the early Bachmann Spectrum boxcars with the wooden roof.
I already have some Accucraft boxcars with the Murphy roof and wanted something a little different in the consist. 
The Bachmann Spectrum boxcar is taller and sits higher on the bolsters.
Can anyone give any suggestions here. I know boxcar designs were different but should I lower the Bachmann one so it's bottom edge is the same height as the Accucraft one or just leave it be? What have others done?

I intend to make the cover board over the rollers a little narrower on the Bachmann to show off the hardware more and add bolt detail. Also do something regarding the couplers.

For those wondering The Accucraft boxcars are thicker plastic and feel far more solid whereas the Bachmann is thinner and has that cheap creaky plastic sound when you pick it up.
I think TrainWorld still has some of the Bachmann Spectrum wood roof ones in stock.










Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

Narrow gauge cars came in all sizes and styles. Often there would be slightly different sizes in a train. Adjust the height as you feel is needed. If it still looks wrong, bracket the car with different cars. Such as flat, gon, or tanker. Just to break up the lines.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chuck I'm fine with the differences. In fact that was what the intention of the latest purchase. Just wondering if the Bachmann one sits too high or not. I guess it depends on the prototype if indeed there was one exactly like it. From reading other posts here on MLS, it seems EBT and DRGW had ones like the Bachmann design with trusses at the ends which were later not used.
Perhaps I should just leave it.

Andrew


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I have both Accucraft and Bachmann Spectrum cars. D&RGW boxcars varied from one series to the other. Very typical for narrow gauge... Heck, for that matter it's common for the real cars in the same series to have 'unique' differences.

Use a Kadee coupler height gauge to check coupler heights and adjust as required. I converted all of my Accucraft and Bachmann Spectrum cars to Kadee 900 E series couplers. Those cars that were made as link and pin were not changed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As you can see they vary in height and the bottoms have variations too.
What matters most is how you like it.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

PS; On your cars I like that the stirrups are at the same level. The human appliances are my visual keys for scale. The same step up offers uniformity while the cars offer a subtle difference. 
John


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,
Do like Chuck said. I put a flat on one side of my Bachmann and a low side gondola on the other side. Tank car, drop bottom gondola, high side gondola all would work.


----------

